# Earned our CD!



## Rug Guy (Jan 29, 2019)

Bentley and I earned our CD in Nashville last weekend! We‘ve got lots of distraction work to do to get our ring performance and scores looking better, but we have our CD. Showing in Preferred Novice this weekend at our home club in Evansville, Indiana


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Nice!!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Now there's a proud Papa! Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

And not just the title win but a placement as well! Congratulations!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Super awesome! Congratulations, now on to open and beyond.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congrats-Love to see pups with their ribbons.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Huge congratulations, great team work.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Congratulations!!!! 😊


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Super awesome! Outstanding! Congratulations!


----------

